# Anyone Watching the NBA Finals?



## Ruthanne (Jun 3, 2019)

I watched it last night.  Glad the 2 teams are tied now.  We'll see who wins this!!nthego:


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 4, 2019)

I don't usually watch NBA games,but I'm rooting for Toronto Raptors to become the 1st Canadian team to win
I'm sure that would upset some fans


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm rooting for Golden State because I like them better.  Doesn't upset me whoever someone likes.


----------



## norman (Jun 4, 2019)

I never watch NBA, but hope Toronto wins as GS bought their team that made them almost unbeatable...This is done all the tiime so if a owner has the money!  Look out the Lakers are next.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 4, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm rooting for Golden State because I like them better.  Doesn't upset me whoever someone likes.



Just can't root for them after they took the Rockets out...:black_eyed:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2019)

norman said:


> I never watch NBA, but hope Toronto wins as GS bought their team that made them almost unbeatable...This is done all the tiime so if a owner has the money!  Look out the Lakers are next.


Yes, it is done all the time.  I want GS to win because it's an American team and I'd prefer to root for my own country team.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Just can't root for them after they took the Rockets out...:black_eyed:


Yeah, I guess so..


----------



## norman (Jun 4, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes, it is done all the time.  I want GS to win because it's an American team and I'd prefer to root for my own country team.


I hope you get your wish, I like a underdog,  if Kevin Durant is cleared to play the series is over.  GS had the money to acquire him and he probably would have never achieved his ultimate goal (a ring) if he was playing for most other teams.  The game today is made up of  international players, at least Durant is from the great state of Maryland.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2019)

norman said:


> I hope you get your wish, I like a underdog,  if Kevin Durant is cleared to play the series is over.  GS had the money to acquire him and he probably would have never achieved his ultimate goal (a ring) if he was playing for most other teams.  The game today is made up of  international players, at least Durant is from the great state of Maryland.


I don't know if Durant would have done well with another team--it's something to be seen IMO.  Yeah, Maryland is a great state and I like CA, too.  I wonder what the percentage of international players is ?  I thought in America most were Americans but I'm rather new to the NBA games, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2019)

Golden State is behind after the end of the first quarter..they are not playing so good tonight so far.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2019)

..I am a member of “We the North “ so I am rooting for the Raptors. Along with the rest of Canada.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2019)

GS got their butts kicked tonight.  Well, Friday is another game!  Go Warriors!  I'm sure a good portion of America is rooting for them.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> ..I am a member of “We the North “ so I am rooting for the Raptors. Along with the rest of Canada.


Cool!    They certainly are a great team.  From what I witnessed tonight they can kick some butt and good!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks Ruth.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Ruth.


You are quite welcome.  :love_heart:


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 6, 2019)

The main reason I'm rooting for the Raptors,I'm tired of same teams winning each yr


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> The main reason I'm rooting for the Raptors,I'm tired of same teams winning each yr


My brother said the same thing but he isn't even watching it.  The Cavs won a few years back and that was nice.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2019)

There's another game tonight on ABC network.  We shall see how this one goes.  Good luck to both teams!


----------



## norman (Jun 7, 2019)

Did I hear it correctly that tickets can go as high as $50,000 each?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2019)

norman said:


> Did I hear it correctly that tickets can go as high as $50,000 each?


I don't know as I have no idea--haven't heard anything about ticket prices.  I believe it, though.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 7, 2019)

The Raptors won again tonight...well, they are very good.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2019)

Next game will be Monday night...I guess the Raptors will be a celebratin'!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 9, 2019)

Ohhhhhh yeah. “We the North.” D.’accord!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Ohhhhhh yeah. “We the North.” D.’accord!


Yes, you da north!  I have to remember we have a good neighbor right above us, often our worlds keep us thinking in a 3 mi. square radius...I live very close to Canada!  I am in Northern Ohio.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2019)

Raptors vs. Warriors tonight!  May the best team win!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 10, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Raptors vs. Warriors tonight!  May the best team win!


I sure hope so. Lol. Cool you live close to Canada.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> I sure hope so. Lol. Cool you live close to Canada.


Yes, and I've only been to Canada once in my whole life.  I went to Niagara Falls with my mom and sister and her bf at the time.  I think we were in Ontario.  All I recall is how clean the streets were and lots of flowers!    Maybe one day I'll go again.  My brother goes to Canada quite often as he is in Washington state now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2019)

Well, the Warriors won tonight!  It was an excellent game--so much action!  The score was so close throughout the game.  I was very surprised to see the Warriors win tonight after the Raptors were leading for awhile.  Now the Raptors still lead in the Championship with 3 wins and Golden State has 2 wins now.  Not sure when the next game will be but I will post it.  If Golden State can tie up things there will also be a 7th game!  My Dad got me interested in basketball.  He loved LeBron and the Cleveland Cavaliers.

I was sorry to see Kevin Durant get injured tonight.  He is one of GS' best players.  He was out for quite awhile with an injury and just came back in tonight only to get hurt again.  I'm thinking his last injury wasn't better yet and that's why he got hurt again.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2019)

The next game is Thursday at 6 pm pacific time zone.  I'll be seeing it at 9 pm.  Seems like a long time to wait to see them play again but it's really only less than 2 days away now.  I hope I don't forget to watch!  hahahaha


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 12, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> The next game is Thursday at 6 pm pacific time zone.  I'll be seeing it at 9 pm.  Seems like a long time to wait to see them play again but it's really only less than 2 days away now.  I hope I don't forget to watch!  hahahaha



Your eye lids might attack after 9?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 12, 2019)

WhatInThe said:


> Your eye lids might attack after 9?


No, I am up quite late with my sleep/wake cycle being totally off now.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2019)

Congratulations to the Raptors, new Champions!  Another excellent game that had me on the edge of my seat!


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 15, 2019)

It was nice to see a different team win. The Warriors were missing shots all series that seemed to go in at will over the last several years. The game was tight which was good but too many stoppages. Some from clunky play and other from extended breaks which in turn can mess up a team's rhythm. 

End of this dynasty. Still a power house though.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2019)

WhatInThe said:


> It was nice to see a different team win. The Warriors were missing shots all series that seemed to go in at will over the last several years. The game was tight which was good but too many stoppages. Some from clunky play and other from extended breaks which in turn can mess up a team's rhythm.
> 
> End of this dynasty. Still a power house though.


Yes, the game certainly was tight.  Didn't help that Curry missed the basket with his last shot that could have been a 3 pointer.  GS could have played better for sure.  I agree that the rhythm got messed up.  The Raptors are pretty powerful, yet, too.  I enjoyed the games I saw of the series and look forward to seeing who is going to be in it next year.


----------



## norman (Jun 17, 2019)

Watched every game.  Now that LA has Anthony Davis GS is history, I hope.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2019)

norman said:


> Watched every game.  Now that LA has Anthony Davis GS is history, I hope.


Yeah, you hope!  Hahahaha!


----------

